# Ok, we know the dogs, let's see YOU!



## The A Team

Well....no time like the present to start this thread...

and just to let you know...I searched for only "good" pictures of me :blush:, so if you meet me in June, I'll try to look like this again, but chances are...I won't...:HistericalSmiley:

This is from last summer at a summer concert.










This was from last summer too....









But anyway, I am Pat (The A Team) I live in South Jersey and I am known as the "Crazy Dog Lady" in my neighborhood. ....and am proud of it. :thumbsup: I will turn 61 on Tuesday, I have one daughter (Carissa) and she is 37. I live at the shore and truly believe "Life is Good". 


...ok...your turn.....


----------



## pippersmom

I HATE getting my picture taken so the only "good" one I can fine is of my DH and myself at my son's wedding 3 years ago. I would much rather show pictures of Pipper. He's cute!


----------



## Chardy

This is a pic of me and hubby with me holding McC (her hair all a mess) and all 6 of my grandkids. I think it was taken in November around TG time. We have 3 daughters, 36, 35, and 33.


----------



## kd1212

Here's a picture of me with my boyfriend and my Trevor (3/13/1996-5/3/2013)--family photo shoot-November 2012. And Tyler and me last month--"dad" took the picture!


----------



## mdbflorida

*Mags and Zack*

I'm with Pat, find the best one possible.


----------



## Chardy

mdbflorida said:


> I'm with Pat, find the best one possible.


Ok this one is better of just me!!


----------



## Furbabies mom

I'm Deborah, married for 41 years too Den. Mom to two grown kids, Meredith and Matthew, and grandmother to Chase, Michael, and Rosslyn. 

David and I 

, a boy that Den and I were legal guardian to. This was his wedding a few years ago. 



At Michelle's puppy party almost two years ago. 




My parents, me and Dewey


----------



## Sylie

Okay. Me, the man and the princess. It is fairly recent.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Sylie said:


> Okay. Me, the man and the princess. It is fairly recent.


That's a wonderful picture Sylvia.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

wow what beautiful women we have on sm


----------



## Sylie

The A Team said:


> Well....no time like the present to start this thread...
> 
> and just to let you know...I searched for only "good" pictures of me :blush:, so if you meet me in June, I'll try to look like this again, but chances are...I won't...:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> This is from last summer at a summer concert.
> 
> View attachment 192866
> 
> 
> 
> This was from last summer too....
> View attachment 192874
> 
> 
> 
> But anyway, I am Pat (The A Team) I live in South Jersey and I am known as the "Crazy Dog Lady" in my neighborhood. ....and am proud of it. :thumbsup: I will turn 61 on Tuesday, I have one daughter (Carissa) and she is 37. I live at the shore and truly believe "Life is Good".
> 
> 
> ...ok...your turn.....


Well, Pat I have seen you in person. You have a radiance and a joi de vivre that sparkles. You are beautiful...you have a light that shines so bright from your spirit that it challenges the sun. So there.


----------



## The A Team

Sylie said:


> Well, Pat I have seen you in person. You have a radiance and a joi de vivre that sparkles. You are beautiful...you have a light that shines so bright from your spirit that it challenges the sun. So there.



OMG!....that's is dripping!!! LOL....and quite enough....:w00t::HistericalSmiley:

....the sun? :innocent:


Thanks Sylvia, I do tend to enjoy life :blush: ...was this after a few glasses of wine maybe??? :innocent:


----------



## Sylie

Furbabies mom said:


> That's a wonderful picture Sylvia.


thanks, Deborah. It really shows how we feel about each other...that is why I like it. lovelovelovelove ....Except when MiMi wakes him up at 5:30 ...that is NOT a pretty picture.


----------



## Charlie'sMom

Whoa, whoa, whoa, now wait a minute... where are those "weird dog ladies" people generally talk about, when the message boards are mentioned? :w00t:

All I see is a bunch of VERY attractive ladies of all age categories :thmbup:k:.
Seriously guys, you all look stunning!!!

I've been looking for some better pics of me and found few acceptable (eh)...
I'm Katie (Katarina), I'm 35 years old and I live in Chicago with my Michael (47) and my furry son Charlie (4 1/2).....and I love you all :blush:.

*With Charlie - Florida vacation
*








*Charlie and mommy on Sunday trip to Lake Geneva
*








*With Charlie & my little nephew...
*








*Family photo with my sister, nephew, Grandma and of course Charlie*...:blush:








*With Michael - New Year party in Ft. Lauderdale*








Okay, I guess I pulled all pics with me looking reasonable....I could dig more, but that would look like I'm a show off...:HistericalSmiley:...


----------



## Sylie

The A Team said:


> OMG!....that's is dripping!!! LOL....and quite enough....:w00t::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ....the sun? :innocent:
> 
> 
> Thanks Sylvia, I do tend to enjoy life :blush: ...was this after a few glasses of wine maybe??? :innocent:


No my dear, it was not after a few glasses of wine...it was after 2 margaritas=4 glasses of wine.:innocent:But sincere, none the less. I am quite sure I will not regret this post in the morning.


----------



## The A Team

Furbabies mom said:


> I'm Deborah, married for 41 years too Den. Mom to two grown kids, Meredith and Matthew, and grandmother to Chase, Michael, and Rosslyn.
> 
> David and I
> 
> , a boy that Den and I were legal guardian to. This was his wedding a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> At Michelle's puppy party almost two years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My parents, me and Dewey


Well I was married on May 6th (my birthday) 1972... I think a lot of us are close in age and that is so fun!!! (Stan and I have been together for 28 years, but we're not legally married). He's 26 years older than me...:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Furbabies mom

Charlie'sMom said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa, now wait a minute... where are those "weird dog ladies" people generally talk about, when the message boards are mentioned? :w00t:
> 
> All I see is a bunch of VERY attractive ladies of all age categories :thmbup:k:.
> Seriously guys, you all look stunning!!!
> 
> I've been looking for some better pics of me and found few acceptable (eh)...
> I'm Katie (Katarina), I'm 35 years old and I live in Chicago with my Michael (47) and my furry son Charlie (4 1/2).....and I love you all :blush:.
> 
> *With Charlie - Florida vacation
> *
> View attachment 192938
> 
> 
> *Charlie and mommy on Sunday trip to Lake Geneva
> *
> View attachment 192946
> 
> 
> *With Charlie & my little nephew...
> *
> View attachment 192954
> 
> 
> *Family photo with my sister, nephew, Grandma and of course Charlie*...:blush:
> View attachment 192970
> 
> 
> *With Michael - New Year party in Ft. Lauderdale*
> View attachment 193002
> 
> 
> Okay, I guess I pulled all pics with me looking reasonable....I could dig more, but that would look like I'm a show off...:HistericalSmiley:...


Aww .Katie , you're just a baby!! About my kids age! You're a cute as a button!


----------



## mdbflorida

Checking back in to see all the beautiful ladies! I missed the part where we had to say our age UGH. okay I will fess up 52. Life begins after 50 right?


----------



## jmm

Me being naughty and climbing on fountains in Italy. 
Hubby and I with Roo


----------



## Furbabies mom

Charlie'sMom said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa, now wait a minute... where are those "weird dog ladies" people generally talk about, when the message boards are mentioned? :w00t:
> 
> All I see is a bunch of VERY attractive ladies of all age categories :thmbup:k:.
> Seriously guys, you all look stunning!!!
> 
> I've been looking for some better pics of me and found few acceptable (eh)...
> I'm Katie (Katarina), I'm 35 years old and I live in Chicago with my Michael (47) and my furry son Charlie (4 1/2).....and I love you all :blush:.
> 
> *With Charlie - Florida vacation
> *
> View attachment 192938
> 
> 
> *Charlie and mommy on Sunday trip to Lake Geneva
> *
> View attachment 192946
> 
> 
> *With Charlie & my little nephew...
> *
> View attachment 192954
> 
> 
> *Family photo with my sister, nephew, Grandma and of course Charlie*...:blush:
> View attachment 192970
> 
> 
> *With Michael - New Year party in Ft. Lauderdale*
> View attachment 193002
> 
> 
> Okay, I guess I pulled all pics with me looking reasonable....I could dig more, but that would look like I'm a show off...:HistericalSmiley:...


I found a picture of one of those weird dog ladies!! It's me in the x pen with Dewey after his neuter. He was crying to get out and play, so I got in with him!!


----------



## Sylie

Charlie'sMom said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa, now wait a minute... where are those "weird dog ladies" people generally talk about, when the message boards are mentioned? :w00t:
> 
> All I see is a bunch of VERY attractive ladies of all age categories :thmbup:k:.
> Seriously guys, you all look stunning!!!
> 
> I've been looking for some better pics of me and found few acceptable (eh)...
> I'm Katie (Katarina), I'm 35 years old and I live in Chicago with my Michael (47) and my furry son Charlie (4 1/2).....and I love you all :blush:.
> 
> *With Charlie - Florida vacation
> *
> View attachment 192938
> 
> 
> *Charlie and mommy on Sunday trip to Lake Geneva
> *
> View attachment 192946
> 
> 
> *With Charlie & my little nephew...
> *
> View attachment 192954
> 
> 
> *Family photo with my sister, nephew, Grandma and of course Charlie*...:blush:
> View attachment 192970
> 
> 
> *With Michael - New Year party in Ft. Lauderdale*
> View attachment 193002
> 
> 
> Okay, I guess I pulled all pics with me looking reasonable....I could dig more, but that would look like I'm a show off...:HistericalSmiley:...[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, it is great to put a face in the picture. Charlie is cute, but, you, sweet lady are gorgeous.


----------



## pippersmom

Ok I missed the part about introducing ourselves so I'll do it now. I'm Kathy, age...??, married for almost 36 years, 4 kids ages 34, 32, 30 and 28, 4 granddaughters ages 9, 4, 1 1/2 and 3 months and granddaughter #5 due in 2 weeks!!!!! And of course there's my sweet little guy Pipper.


----------



## Kathleen

Oh my goodness, everyone is SO glamorous!

You all look like movie stars!


----------



## Chardy

mdbflorida said:


> Checking back in to see all the beautiful ladies! I missed the part where we had to say our age UGH. okay I will fess up 52. Life begins after 50 right?



I will be 26 in July.... ok ok .... 62... same numbers just in different order! Isn't it amazing how you picture in your head how someone looks and then you are so far off....

Sylie I had you with really dark long black hair... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Brick's Mom

This is me and my granddaughter. I just turned 56 last month.


----------



## Sylie

pippersmom said:


> Ok I missed the part about introducing ourselves so I'll do it now. I'm Kathy, age...??, married for almost 36 years, 4 kids ages 34, 32, 30 and 28, 4 granddaughters ages 9, 4, 1 1/2 and 3 months and granddaughter #5 due in 2 weeks!!!!! And of course there's my sweet little guy Pipper.


We all adore your sweet little guy.Now here's the thing: once you climb the hill over fifty...you just gotta be proud. It is a milestone, unlike forty, when you cringed. Fifty and up is kind of like being very wealthy, kind of like living in a paid off house, kind of like being a perfect rose that has just shown her stamens. Kind of like...perfect, free, happy and comfortable in your own (sagging) skin for the first time. Celebrate.

I am 67 going on 68...and proud that I have maintained my sense of humor for all these crazy years. I am 67, going on 68 and my neck seems to have fallen into my chest, but who needs a neck, when you can make a cake that makes people cry when they taste it.

I am 67 going on 68 and I wish that I were as pretty as I was when I was 37 going on 38, but, thank goodness I am not quite as stupid.


----------



## Chardy

Sylie said:


> We all adore your sweet little guy.Now here's the thing: once you climb the hill over fifty...you just gotta be proud. It is a milestone, unlike forty, when you cringed. Fifty and up is kind of like being very wealthy, kind of like living in a paid off house, kind of like being a perfect rose that has just shown her stamens. Kind of like...perfect, free, happy and comfortable in your own (sagging) skin for the first time. Celebrate.
> 
> I am 67 going on 68...and proud that I have maintained my sense of humor for all these crazy years. I am 67, going on 68 and my neck seems to have fallen into my chest, but who needs a neck, when you can make a cake that makes people cry when they taste it.
> 
> I am 67 going on 68 and I wish that I were as pretty as I was when I was 37 going on 38, but, thank goodness I am not quite as stupid.


Sylvia, This thread is more fun than the guessing game!! At least now I won't picture you with long black hair and glasses :HistericalSmiley: Love your sense of humor...


----------



## Daphne'sMom

I'm Amanda and I'm a 36 year old mom to two daughters ages 3 and. 12. 

Sorry for sunglasses in the pics-- this is what I could find on my phone 





























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## =supermanskivvies=

I'm Christie. I'm 32 and live in the suburbs of Chicago. No kids or husband or anything, just me and Tiffany living it up!









With the baby









Dog hat?









With my friend at a comic convention. I'm Fluttershy and she's Twilight Sparkle, both from My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic. We had so much fun! :w00t:


----------



## Charlie'sMom

Furbabies mom said:


> I found a picture of one of those weird dog ladies!! It's me in the x pen with Dewey after his neuter. He was crying to get out and play, so I got in with him!!


 
Oh Debbie, I STILL don't see any weird dog lady....just a stunning woman!
Whatever you're using, I want it too....you are gorgeous!


----------



## Charlie'sMom

Sylie said:


> Charlie'sMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, whoa, whoa, now wait a minute... where are those "weird dog ladies" people generally talk about, when the message boards are mentioned? :w00t:
> 
> All I see is a bunch of VERY attractive ladies of all age categories :thmbup:k:.
> Seriously guys, you all look stunning!!!
> 
> I've been looking for some better pics of me and found few acceptable (eh)...
> I'm Katie (Katarina), I'm 35 years old and I live in Chicago with my Michael (47) and my furry son Charlie (4 1/2).....and I love you all :blush:.
> 
> *With Charlie - Florida vacation
> *
> View attachment 192938
> 
> 
> *Charlie and mommy on Sunday trip to Lake Geneva
> *
> View attachment 192946
> 
> 
> *With Charlie & my little nephew...
> *
> View attachment 192954
> 
> 
> *Family photo with my sister, nephew, Grandma and of course Charlie*...:blush:
> View attachment 192970
> 
> 
> *With Michael - New Year party in Ft. Lauderdale*
> View attachment 193002
> 
> 
> Okay, I guess I pulled all pics with me looking reasonable....I could dig more, but that would look like I'm a show off...:HistericalSmiley:...[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, it is great to put a face in the picture. Charlie is cute, but, you, sweet lady are gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sylvia, my dear GORGEOUS friend, thank you so much for a compliment - I may actually print it and glue it on the mirror, so I can get more self-esteem....especially in the mornings, when I all poofy and cranky, lol.
> I just looked at your pictures and let me tell you darling....you do
> not look one day over 50! If that much...:thumbsup:....and no, I did not drink any wine or any other alcoholic beverage :w00t:....
Click to expand...


----------



## Charlie'sMom

I have to say that members of this forum are not only wise, sweet, empathetic, always willing to help and beautiful on inside,
BUT you ALL are stunning on the outside as well....WOW!!!!!! 
This must be the BEST forum ever! I bet if the guys knew there were so many attractive women here, they would all buy (or at least borrow) the Maltese, so they could post in here...:w00t:...


----------



## MalteseObsessed

Wait is this some kinda full disclosure?? I really am not surprised how lovely everyone is! The dogs are loved and lovely cuzzz their mommy's are Sweet and LOVELY!!

I will follow Carol's (Chardy)'s lead --- I'm Hedy and age 05, 3 kids (all by way of adoption -- adoption ROCKS:chili, married 24 years and a native Angelino (Los Angeles), raised in the San Fernando Valley (TOTAL Valley Girl). FACT: If I don't color my hair my Hair is as WHITE as my MALTESE!

I am in almost zero pictures, cuz I am always BEHIND THE camera...here are a couple my daughter snapped Easter weekend...


Dolce with the Yellow and Tweety with the long ears


----------



## MalteseObsessed

Charlie'sMom said:


> I have to say that members of this forum are not only wise, sweet, empathetic, always willing to help and beautiful on inside,
> BUT you ALL are stunning on the outside as well....WOW!!!!!!
> This must be the BEST forum ever! I bet if the guys knew there were so many attractive women here, they would all buy (or at least borrow) the Maltese, so they could post in here...:w00t:...


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Charlie'sMom

MalteseObsessed said:


> Wait is this some kinda full disclosure?? I really am not surprised how lovely everyone is! The dogs are loved and lovely cuzzz their mommy's are Sweet and LOVELY!!
> 
> I will follow Carol's (Chardy)'s lead --- I'm Hedy and age 05, 3 kids (all by way of adoption -- adoption ROCKS:chili, married 24 years and a native Angelino (Los Angeles), raised in the San Fernando Valley (TOTAL Valley Girl). FACT: If I don't color my hair my Hair is as WHITE as my MALTESE!
> 
> I am in almost zero pictures, cuz I am always BEHIND THE camera...here are a couple my daughter snapped Easter weekend...
> 
> 
> Dolce with the Yellow and Tweety with the long ears



Hedy, no, it was only me being stunned all over again....and there you come and post some fantastic pics of yourself...wow!
I LOVE your hair...so thick and shiny.....sorry if I sound weird - I have this thing about hair, lol......nothing creepy though, do not worry....:HistericalSmiley:...


----------



## MalteseObsessed

Charlie'sMom said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa, now wait a minute... where are those "weird dog ladies" people generally talk about, when the message boards are mentioned? :w00t:
> 
> All I see is a bunch of VERY attractive ladies of all age categories :thmbup:k:.
> Seriously guys, you all look stunning!!!
> 
> I've been looking for some better pics of me and found few acceptable (eh)...
> I'm Katie (Katarina), I'm 35 years old and I live in Chicago with my Michael (47) and my furry son Charlie (4 1/2).....and I love you all :blush:.
> 
> *With Charlie - Florida vacation
> *
> View attachment 192938
> 
> 
> *Charlie and mommy on Sunday trip to Lake Geneva
> *
> View attachment 192946
> 
> 
> *With Charlie & my little nephew...
> *
> View attachment 192954
> 
> 
> *Family photo with my sister, nephew, Grandma and of course Charlie*...:blush:
> View attachment 192970
> 
> 
> *With Michael - New Year party in Ft. Lauderdale*
> View attachment 193002
> 
> 
> Okay, I guess I pulled all pics with me looking reasonable....I could dig more, but that would look like I'm a show off...:HistericalSmiley:...



Hey Katerina --- You heard of ANTM? You need to audition! Love your pics!!! Tyra Banks is looking for you!:thumbsup:


----------



## MalteseObsessed

Furbabies mom said:


> I'm Deborah, married for 41 years too Den. Mom to two grown kids, Meredith and Matthew, and grandmother to Chase, Michael, and Rosslyn.
> 
> David and I
> 
> , a boy that Den and I were legal guardian to. This was his wedding a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> At Michelle's puppy party almost two years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My parents, me and Dewey


Wait...you meant to type you are 41 unless you incredibly got married at age ZERO!!


----------



## Furbabies mom

Furbabies mom said:


> I found a picture of one of those weird dog ladies!! It's me in the x pen with Dewey after his neuter. He was crying to get out and play, so I got in with him!!





MalteseObsessed said:


> Wait is this some kinda full disclosure?? I really am not surprised how lovely everyone is! The dogs are loved and lovely cuzzz their mommy's are Sweet and LOVELY!!
> 
> I will follow Carol's (Chardy)'s lead --- I'm Hedy and age 05, 3 kids (all by way of adoption -- adoption ROCKS:chili, married 24 years and a native Angelino (Los Angeles), raised in the San Fernando Valley (TOTAL Valley Girl). FACT: If I don't color my hair my Hair is as WHITE as my MALTESE!
> 
> I am in almost zero pictures, cuz I am always BEHIND THE camera...here are a couple my daughter snapped Easter weekend...
> 
> 
> Dolce with the Yellow and Tweety with the long ears


Gosh!! You're beautiful!


----------



## sherry

OK, so this is My DH Ron and I last week. I will be 61 in July and he will be 68 in August. We have one son, my stepson who is 45 and our only granddaughter will graduate high school next month. We are retired and live in Arkansas.


----------



## Summergirl73

Such a fun thread...I love putting names and faces together and learning more about everyone. Here's a little about me/us:

I will be 41 in June (blessed to share a birthday with my late PaPa). I am a true to form creative Gemini type personality. I love ..... and I mean LOVE ... the beach. I dream endlessly about building a "tiny house" (love the tiny house movement) by the ocean. I started dating my husband in high school and we have been married 18 years. Our 3 skin children all have angel wings since I was unable to carry them to term. Our only furbaby is a Lady Bella Marie - a 6ish pound little bossy Diva dog who fits right in to our wacky family. Here are some pics I found:

This one was Bellas first trip to Yorktown Beach in Va. It was on a windy but fairly warm Christmas Day I believe: 











Here's a picture of my DH and I from a work Christmas party a couple of years ago  . Looking all fancy lol  :











Last but not least, the real me. Lounging on Myrtle Beach in S.C. ....where I hope to move to some day. :


----------



## luvsmalts

I'm enjoying seeing all the beautiful maltese mommies, so much fun!

I've been married to my high school sweetheart for 43 years. We have two grown sons no grand babies yet. I'm 64 and wasn't sure whether I should get a dog at my age, but everyone here was having so much fun with their babies I decided to bite the bullet, so glad I did. Here is a selfie of Boomer and I.


----------



## Furbabies mom

luvsmalts said:


> I'm enjoying seeing all the beautiful maltese mommies, so much fun!
> 
> I've been married to my high school sweetheart for 43 years. We have two grown sons no grand babies yet. I'm 64 and wasn't sure whether I should get a dog at my age, but everyone here was having so much fun with their babies I decided to bite the bullet, so glad I did. Here is a selfie of Boomer and I.


What a great picture!! Lovely lady and darling Boomer.


----------



## Chardy

I just love all the pics of everyone... really makes me heart smile today... Keep them coming!! And I love beach too...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I don't have many photos of myself since I'm the one usually taking them. This is "me' from Christmas 2013 and those on FB have probably already seen this. . I don't know why it is all so 'sparkly'!!! I'm 68 and married 38 years. Never had human children but always had 4-legged furbabies in my life. 
I like gardening (though recent health issues have made me curtail that some), knitting, and trying to get back to honing my skills at sewing ( slow going! LOL ) .


----------



## jane and addison

I do not fit into this group as a male but here goes. I am 75 years old. My wife and I have been married 50 years in September. Some of you are the same age as our children (3) and (6) grand children from ages 24 to 6. I was born in Dunkirk N. Y. and my wife was born in Riverside N. J. Belle and Petey are our 4 and 5 dogs over 50 years. I do not take good pictures but I do love the pictures of your fluffs. So here am I in 2011. and my wife with Petey and Belle


----------



## lydiatug

This IS a fun thread :thumbsup: I'm 53, have 1 daughter (4 granddaughters age 2,6,8 & 11), 2 step-daughters and I also LOVE the beach...and horses, and quilting and traveling, and of course PUPPIES!








I'm in heaven, just me, Bayleigh and the beach!









My horse crazy granddaughter (wonder where she gets it from), my cousin, and me (last year), we all just happened to wear pink to our lesson that day 









My hubby & I + our awesome guide at Jacuzzi Winery in Sonoma, CA









This ones a few years old; my eldest granddaughter's 1st day of school


----------



## lydiatug

LOVE this picture!



Sylie said:


> Okay. Me, the man and the princess. It is fairly recent.


----------



## babycake7

Such beautiful ladies!!!! I have not been on SM for a long time but here I am. I am almost 47 and have two sons, 8 and almost 15. This photo was taken just a couple of months ago...


----------



## murphymomma

Myself and my boyfriend Alpha before whale watching in Nova Scotia







Myself and Alpha before zip lining in Costa Rica







And us at his company holiday party!

Love seeing everyone!


----------



## murphymomma

Totally forgot to do the about me! I'm Sarah! I live in Toronto Ontario! I am a dancer and retail store manager! I have a loving boyfriend (Alpha) of four years and our adorable little pooch named Murphy! I am loving seeing everyone's beautiful faces!!


----------



## Chardy

murphymomma said:


> Totally forgot to do the about me! I'm Sarah! I live in Toronto Ontario! I am a dancer and retail store manager! I have a loving boyfriend (Alpha) of four years and our adorable little pooch named Murphy! I am loving seeing everyone's beautiful faces!!


Murphy is so cute!! So I wanted to share with you that I zip lined in Costa Rica too in 2008!! :chili:


----------



## murphymomma

Zip lining was scary and exciting all at the same time!! Would definitely do it again! And your little babies are so adorable!! I love their hair cuts!!


----------



## Maglily

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I don't have many photos of myself since I'm the one usually taking them. This is "me' from Christmas 2013 and those on FB have probably already seen this. . I don't know why it is all so 'sparkly'!!! I'm 68 and married 38 years. Never had human children but always had 4-legged furbabies in my life.
> I like gardening (though recent health issues have made me curtail that some), knitting, and trying to get back to honing my skills at sewing ( slow going! LOL ) .


I'm kind of in a rush right now, but wanted to say 
what a beautiful photo this is, Terry you look lovely, those sparkles must be natural.:Sunny Smile: Everyone looks wonderful, i'm enjoying the photos.


----------



## Maglily

jane and addison said:


> I do not fit into this group as a male but here goes. I am 75 years old. My wife and I have been married 50 years in September. Some of you are the same age as our children (3) and (6) grand children from ages 24 to 6. I was born in Dunkirk N. Y. and my wife was born in Riverside N. J. Belle and Petey are our 4 and 5 dogs over 50 years. I do not take good pictures but I do love the pictures of your fluffs. So here am I in 2011. and my wife with Petey and Belle


you fit in just fine, love your photos!


----------



## Piccolina

I am Sammy: my real name is Smadar but no one can pronounce my name so they gave me this nickname Sammy.

I am from Israel, but came to the USA exactly 30 years ago.

I traveled the world extensively and stopped here. I used to work for the Airlines until 9/11. Here is a picture of me and Sophia Loren, many years ago.



I now live in California and I am in Real Estate.

Besides my passion for the Maltese breed, I have 2 sets of lovebirds who every 3 months 
mate and bring me small babies. It's so exciting to see the little babies grow, but then I give them away because I cannot become the "Bird Lady"

I will soon be 62, I am not married and I don't have children. My children are my furbabies and my grandchildren are by birdies. And here they are.....



























*


----------



## puppydoll

Furbabies mom said:


> I found a picture of one of those weird dog ladies!! It's me in the x pen with Dewey after his neuter. He was crying to get out and play, so I got in with him!!


Deborah, that is such a precious picture of you loving little Dewey. There is nothing crazy about caring for your suffering pup. You know Dewey has a special place in my heart! Can't wait to meet you and Dewey plus 3 more someday....


----------



## mdbflorida

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I don't have many photos of myself since I'm the one usually taking them. This is "me' from Christmas 2013 and those on FB have probably already seen this. . I don't know why it is all so 'sparkly'!!! I'm 68 and married 38 years. Never had human children but always had 4-legged furbabies in my life.
> I like gardening (though recent health issues have made me curtail that some), knitting, and trying to get back to honing my skills at sewing ( slow going! LOL ) .


What beautiful eyes you have! I jus love this thread and seeing all the people we have been chatting with.


----------



## mdbflorida

Your secret is safe with us! See all this time, i didn't know if we were talking with Jane or addison!




jane and addison said:


> I do not fit into this group as a male but here goes. I am 75 years old. My wife and I have been married 50 years in September. Some of you are the same age as our children (3) and (6) grand children from ages 24 to 6. I was born in Dunkirk N. Y. and my wife was born in Riverside N. J. Belle and Petey are our 4 and 5 dogs over 50 years. I do not take good pictures but I do love the pictures of your fluffs. So here am I in 2011. and my wife with Petey and Belle


----------



## nwyant1946

*Okay, my husband and I at our Vegas wedding on 1/1/11*


----------



## puppydoll

My name is Jane and I'm 53. I've been married over 30 years to my college sweetheart and have a son and daughter in their twenties. I have owned maltese for over 32 years. I got my first one in college and have been hooked every since. Carley is my fourth maltese.:wub:

Me holding Carley on her first Christmas.








Carley's 8 months old and 12 weeks old.








Carley before her spayed in March.








Carley in April.


----------



## shellbeme

Fine, I don't have a lot of full on pictures because I'm fat and embarrassed by my body. I like to say it's a work in progress. And the selfies I do have- are each like one out of thirty that I picked through. Anyway here I am.

No skin kids, just my two boys. I am 36 years old and married.


----------



## Chardy

shellbeme said:


> Fine, I don't have a lot of full on pictures because I'm fat and embarrassed by my body. I like to say it's a work in progress. And the selfies I do have- are each like one out of thirty that I picked through. Anyway here I am.
> 
> No skin kids, just my two boys. I am 36 years old and married.


I just saw a pic of one the most beautiful faces I have even seen! Don't be so hard on yourself... You are beautiful!


----------



## Furbabies mom

shellbeme said:


> Fine, I don't have a lot of full on pictures because I'm fat and embarrassed by my body. I like to say it's a work in progress. And the selfies I do have- are each like one out of thirty that I picked through. Anyway here I am.
> 
> No skin kids, just my two boys. I am 36 years old and married.


Shelly first of all you don't look 36 at all, more like 21. You are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## shellbeme

Chardy said:


> I just saw a pic of one the most beautiful faces I have even seen! Don't be so hard on yourself... You are beautiful!


I agree that Tucker Bean is a stunner!

 Haha ok, seriously thank you for the kind words. And thank you too Deb  There are a lot of lovely photos in this thread it was a great idea!


----------



## lydiatug

I see Carley on a quilt...do you quilt Jane?



puppydoll said:


> My name is Jane and I'm 53. I've been married over 30 years to my college sweetheart and have a son and daughter in their twenties. I have owned maltese for over 32 years. I got my first one in college and have been hooked every since. Carley is my fourth maltese.:wub:


----------



## Charlie'sMom

shellbeme said:


> Fine, I don't have a lot of full on pictures because I'm fat and embarrassed by my body. I like to say it's a work in progress. And the selfies I do have- are each like one out of thirty that I picked through. Anyway here I am.
> 
> No skin kids, just my two boys. I am 36 years old and married.




Shelly, don't be ridiculous, girl...you are beautiful...just look at your skin:w00t:...milky smooth complexion with no wrinkles or imperfections.
Everybody has something beautiful to be proud of and some parts of the body to improve, lol...that reminds me I wanted to hit my elliptical - the two of us have a love/hate relationship...right now we're fighting :HistericalSmiley:.

Hugs and lotsa love,

Katie & Charlie.


----------



## Chardy

Piccolina said:


> I am Sammy: my real name is Smadar but no one can pronounce my name so they gave me this nickname Sammy.
> 
> Sammy, I love all your welcome posts ... and when I became active when I got McC ... your welcome post was sweet.


----------



## MalteseJane

Like Terry I don't have many pictures of myself, I am the one who always takes the pictures. And I really don't like posting pictures of myself. But here I am on New Years day with sweet little Charlie. I am probably the oldest one here, besides Addison. I will be 71 in December. On May 15th, I will be married for 49 years. Originally I am from France, but lived in Iran, Turkey, Kuwait, Saudi Arabia, and finally ended up in Houston (Texas) were we lived for 30 years and now are retired in Sunny Arizona. Our daughter lives close by and we have 2 grand kids + 3 grand dogs.

View attachment 193441


----------



## Summergirl73

This thread is awesome! I love that we are finally learning more about each other. Oh and you men out there need to join in a bit here. Don't leave poor "Jane & Addison" hanging out there all alone. We are a beautifully diverse forum of men, women and fluffs from all over the world...one of the things that I love most about SM  .


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I'm loving this thread sooo much! :chili: I keep coming back in case I missed anyone and to see any new added on. Gotta say we've got a pretty darned good looking group here!:thumbsup:


----------



## sherry

I feel like we're meeting each other in person! Wonderful thread!


----------



## Chardy

[QUOTE=..that reminds me I wanted to hit my elliptical - the two of us have a love/hate relationship...right now we're fighting :HistericalSmiley:.

Mine has been grounded and is in the time out chair for about 2 years now..:HistericalSmiley: What does that tell you?


----------



## Maglily

Charlie'sMom said:


> Shelly, don't be ridiculous, girl...you are beautiful...just look at your skin:w00t:...milky smooth complexion with no wrinkles or imperfections.
> Everybody has something beautiful to be proud of and some parts of the body to improve, lol...that reminds me I wanted to hit my elliptical - the two of us have a love/hate relationship...right now we're fighting :HistericalSmiley:.
> 
> Hugs and lotsa love,
> 
> Katie & Charlie.



I agree, you couldn't get more beautiful Shelly. Love the photo with 
pup's eye's closed


----------



## cyndrae

These threads are great.
Here I am with the girls at Christmas










And many of you remember the year my mom had her health problems. They removed part of her lung.
Here she is this year and doing great.










I have three grown girls that swear they are not going to have kids so Lilly and Daisy get all of my attention. DH and I are celebrating our 25 year together.


----------



## maltese#1fan

What a great thread. So nice to put faces with the names. I'll be 52 the end of this month and have been married to DH for 12 years. We don't have any skin kids, just the four legged kind. We're originally from Queens, NY and moved to Lancaster, PA in 2005. 

(This picture is from a couple of years ago right after I had surgery on my hand.)


----------



## lynda

Ok, I debated about posting a picture of myself because I am not photogenic and my fluffs are prettier than me but here goes. First a little about myself.
I will be married 51 years in Oct to my wonderful (most of the time) husband. We have two skin kids, a boy and a girl who are also wonderful (most of the time).

These pictures were taken this morning. 1st one is me and all four of my wonderful (all of the time) fluffs, then me and Gigi and the last one of the four of them was so cute I couldn't resist posting it.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese

Oh how fun....so great to put faces to the names! What a lovely group we have here :chili:

I'm Tammy and I live in CT. That's sleeping beauty (Riley) in the background :heart:

I'll be 51 next month and expecting my first grandchild in August :aktion033:


----------



## BeautifulMaltese

shellbeme said:


> Fine, I don't have a lot of full on pictures because I'm fat and embarrassed by my body. I like to say it's a work in progress. And the selfies I do have- are each like one out of thirty that I picked through. Anyway here I am.
> 
> No skin kids, just my two boys. I am 36 years old and married.


You are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## lydiatug

I keep checking back too...loving meeting you all!


----------



## puppydoll

lydiatug said:


> I see Carley on a quilt...do you quilt Jane?
> 
> 
> 
> puppydoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> My name is Jane and I'm 53. I've been married over 30 years to my college sweetheart and have a son and daughter in their twenties. I have owned maltese for over 32 years. I got my first one in college and have been hooked every since. Carley is my fourth maltese.:wub:
> 
> 
> 
> I have pieced a few and had them quilted. And my closet has a stash of fabrics....:HistericalSmiley: I bet you know what that is all about. I saw your quilts on fb. :aktion033: I also collect quilts and that one happens to be from Pottery Barn. I like really old quilts too. I have one from my great grandmother that has holes in it so I framed it and put it on the wall in my family room. I love to see all the underwear fabrics in it.:w00t::HistericalSmiley:
Click to expand...


----------



## The A Team

Well, you guys are much more good looking than I remember you being! :thumbsup:

:rofl: Only kidding!!! Really though we make a pretty diverse and nice looking forum. 

This has turned out so interesting and fun!! I'm glad everyone is open to showing us your pictures!!!


----------



## Meilerca

Hello everyone! 
I'm Carri







That's me and my husband almost 2 years ago on May 12th. I am 27 years old






shortly after our wedding we were blessed with Thor!! He is spoiled!







Then this past November we added Faith!







She is my itty bitty little girl! I work in the medical field as a PA and when I am not working I love to go antiquing and re finish furniture!!







Carri Thor and Faith 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggyluver5

Well I'm not nearly as glamorous as the rest of you but I am who I am so here goes. I'm 65 and been married to my DH for almost 47 years. We met while I was in high school. We have two children (son 44)(daughter 40). We have four grandchildren and this month our second great grandchild will be born. Now I'm really feeling old, LOL!! We have two malts, Majic and Anabelle (Annie), two Tzus Connor and Benji (just posted pics of them last night), a Papillon (Brady) and a Golden Retriever, Jazz. I competed in CKC Obedience and Rally-O for years altho I'm hanging up the leash this year. All but Annie have numerous titles. I only did this for fun as I love going to dog shows and it has kept me busy especially since I retired. I live in Canada in the province of Manitoba (smack in the middle of Canada). Here are a few pics I dug up. I had a hard time finding any as I am usually taking the pics.

This is a pic of me, my first malt Teddy (now at the Bridge), Brady and Connor. We were at an outside Rally trial.








This is a fun pic of my hubby Harry and Teddy (his favourite of all our dogs)








This is at a trial venue when Majic passed his trial








This is the most recent pic of me on our trip to Vegas. Annie and me at Caesar's Palace.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

This has been a really fun thread to read!

I'm Stacy, am 43 and have 15 year old daughter (Marina) and a 16 year old son (Shane) Here is a somewhat recent pic of me (I seem to be in very few because i'm always taking them!)










I believe I have Willow in my lap, Fat Amy and Steve are on the couch and if you look closely, you will see a lump of black that would be Marina's affenpinscher.



Hedy, did we ever meet up at a show or did we just talk about it? My memory is really bad so shockingly (or not so much) I can't remember!


----------



## mdbflorida

It is so nice to put a picture with a name! After viewing all of these, I wish there was a way to post a profile picture of the fluff owner in the profile.


----------



## revakb2

It's hard to come up with a picture of just me. I'm usually in a group picture, but I found this one of me and the dogs. Sylvia and I are the same age (you can go back and look that up if you are interested). I'm still married to my best friend. This September will be 48 years. We have two grown children. In my spare time I take and teach dog obedience and agility. With all of this training, you would think I have well behaved, smart dogs - not so much - but we keep trying:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ann Mother

Ok I hate being in pictures but here it goes. I'm 64 & married 39 years & have two grown daughters 36 & 38. I found a Christmas picture of Cody & me.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

When I saw the title of this thread I thought, wow this must be an old one resurrected! We did this a long time ago but so many new members, a good idea to do another one. 

Here I am, with Bonnie, my daughter in Heaven, and two of Bounce, my precious little love with whom I will celebrate two wonderful years together in August!


----------



## lydiatug

Yes, I do...waaaaay too much fabric. In my early exuberance of course, now I wish I would have stuck to one quilt's worth at a time. I've loved quilts since I was a kid and just had to do it one day! I also have one from the 30's that my husbands aunt entrusted to me (I was thrilled). It goes on the bed, but I take it off if anyone's staying over. I love the "underwear" :HistericalSmiley:



puppydoll said:


> lydiatug said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see Carley on a quilt...do you quilt Jane?
> 
> 
> 
> I have pieced a few and had them quilted. And my closet has a stash of fabrics....:HistericalSmiley: I bet you know what that is all about. I saw your quilts on fb. :aktion033: I also collect quilts and that one happens to be from Pottery Barn. I like really old quilts too. I have one from my great grandmother that has holes in it so I framed it and put it on the wall in my family room. I love to see all the underwear fabrics in it.:w00t::HistericalSmiley:
Click to expand...


----------



## lydiatug

Awe, that middle picture is just the sweetest!



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> When I saw the title of this thread I thought, wow this must be an old one resurrected! We did this a long time ago but so many new members, a good idea to do another one.
> 
> Here I am, with Bonnie, my daughter in Heaven, and two of Bounce, my precious little love with whom I will celebrate two wonderful years together in August!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I hate having my pictures taken, gosh I am always so surprised how old I am getting.:innocent:
my hubby and I will be celebrating our 45th anniversary in June,:heart: we just never get around to having our pictures taken, we are the ones taking the pictures, this last Easter we were able to have a family picture we were still missing two:blush: sorry my eye's were shut


----------



## Madison's Mom

I'm Glenda from Texas. I'm 59 years old (WHAT???? That can't be!) and have three grown children (one in Heaven, two on Earth). I have six grandchildren and three adorable fluff babies. I was married for 25 years and have been single for over 15 years. I have a significant other and he's a wonderful doggy daddy.

This picture is from my daughter's wedding...


----------



## IzzysBellasMom

I love these threads and its so great that Pat started a new one. I am Christy, I am 40 and have been married to my husband for 10 years. I have a 19 year old daughter and a 6 month old grandson. Izzy is the 1st dog I've had as an adult, I had a cat for 14 years.


----------



## Leanne

Ok just back in town and I missed this. This is so fun....Thanks Pat!
I am Leanne the quiet one from MN. 51 years young and I cannot remember not being married! DH John is my best buddy and the best thing in my life. We have 3 grown (1/D 2/S) and one beautiful grand daughter Sienna Rose. I began this maltese thing with a resuce/my heart dog Maya! I have recently been working my ring legs with a beautiful little guy "Frankie" that my mentor Helen has graciously allowed me to care for.

ps: because I do not post much I'm going to photo dump ya!

Here are the crew:

Me & John








Our lovely kids Alex Kayla and Travis








John and Sienna








Symon and his neighborhood pack (he is so happy when the boyz come to play) our Tsu rescue








Maya my heart!
















Our little pretty boy working it















A tha tha thats all folks!


----------



## ann80

Our 1st beach when Zoey was a baby



Another beach day


----------



## doggyluver5

Ann I see Zoey is a Josymir baby! So is my Annie (Chloe and Turner) born in 2011.


----------



## Fee

Hello :wub:

I´m Arnela, born in Bosnia, but living and studying in Austria. I´m 26, currently finishing my master degree thesis in English literature and starting my doctoral studies in October. :aktion033:

However, my main interest in life is my pup, Boycie :wub: Here we are..


----------



## Chardy

Fee said:


> Hello :wub:
> 
> I´m Arnela, born in Bosnia, but living and studying in Austria. I´m 26, currently finishing my master degree thesis in English literature and starting my doctoral studies in October. :aktion033:
> 
> However, my main interest in life is my pup, Boycie :wub: Here we are..



Two beauties!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fee

Chardy said:


> Two beauties!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thank you :wub::blush:


----------



## MissMelanie

I am BEHIND the camera for 99% of the pictures taken.
HOWEVER, a little bit ago, there was a party I went to... in the 70's and this pic was snapped.
:HistericalSmiley:

And then, here is me, melting... into Maltese Joy. :wub:


----------

